# NCT test - to do list



## samanthajane (2 Jun 2009)

I have my NCT test tomorrow morning. 

The idea was to get it serviced a few days ago but money was a bit tight and I couldn't afford to do it. It was only serviced about 4 months ago so I think Ishould be ok. 

I've filled my water, checked my oil level, put air into the tyres, checked all the lights. Cleaned inside and out. 

Now i know if anything is seriously wrong with it I'll have to get it fixed but I've heard of a few people being failed over silly things that they could of done themselves. 

Is there anything else that you can think of that I need to do/check that i haven't already done? 

Thanks


Just thought of something else as well, my tax is a few months out of date, i'm sure I read/heard somewhere that you cant get the NCT done if your tax is out of date or am i thinking of something else. Going to be a bit late now since there's no way i'll get the tax in time for my test tomorrow @ 10.25am.


----------



## TonyD (2 Jun 2009)

Check the seat belts...take the hub caps off (I did anyway)...only two I remember..


----------



## mathepac (2 Jun 2009)

There is a check-list on your letter of notification, reproduced here courtesy of boards.ie :

1.       Your car has adequate oil and water.

2.       The boot is empty and seats are clear of all belongings.

3.       The vehicle is reasonably clean (especially the underbody).

4.       The wheel hubcaps are removed (only in the case where wheel nuts are not visible) and the tyres are inflated to the correct pressure.

5.       The engine is in a fit state to be tested e.g. cam belt / timing belt. You will be asked to sign a disclaimer at the test centre.

6.       All seat belts and clips are fully visible (including rear).

7.       We also recommend that you have your lights checked and set prior to the NCT.

8.       Your Vehicle Registration Book, Registration Certificate or Licensing Certificate is with you when you arrive at the test centre.

9.       You have your test fee of €49.00, plus any cancellation fee (if applicable) payable by cash, personal cheque with bankers card, credit card or laser card.

10.   This letter of confirmation is brought to the test centre on the day of your test.


----------



## samanthajane (2 Jun 2009)

mathepac said:


> There is a check-list on your letter of notification, reproduced here courtesy of boards.ie :
> 
> *I must of got the short version of the letter cause it never had any of this information. *
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyD (2 Jun 2009)

Shouldn't need the logbook - didnt require it when I went, only cash.!


----------



## samanthajane (2 Jun 2009)

phew..thats ok then. 

I'm going to try and pay for it with my visa debit card which is uk but it should work over here. I have the €49 just in case it doesn't work. 

TonyD how long did you wait for your test to be done? I'm hoping that since i'm quite early in the morning there wont be muchof a back log. Last NCT i had years ago i was waiting for 5 hours!!!!


----------



## TonyD (2 Jun 2009)

Was two years ago when I went and was grand, one of the reasons I got a new car.

Friend went recently, went twenty mins earlier then scheduled and was seen straight away. Suppose it depends on staff numbers and numbers booked in.


----------



## mondeoman (2 Jun 2009)

samanthajane said:


> phew..thats ok then.
> 
> I'm going to try and pay for it with my visa debit card which is uk but it should work over here. I have the €49 just in case it doesn't work.
> 
> TonyD how long did you wait for your test to be done? I'm hoping that since i'm quite early in the morning there wont be muchof a back log. Last NCT i had years ago i was waiting for 5 hours!!!!


 

Its now €50


----------



## samanthajane (2 Jun 2009)

Ha ha thanks for that would be great fun having to going around asking people there for a euro to get my test done in the first place. 

Maybe i'll take extra incase it has gone up again by tomorrow morning.


----------



## twofor1 (2 Jun 2009)

TonyD said:


> Friend went recently, went twenty mins earlier then scheduled and was seen straight away. Suppose it depends on staff numbers and numbers booked in.


 
Same with me, I had mine recently in Deansgrange, scheduled time was 9.20, I arrived at 9.00, car was taken for test at 9.05, and  I was gone with my cert at 9.35.

I also had my Registration Certificate etc with me but they were not asked for.


----------



## Smashbox (2 Jun 2009)

Your debit card should work fine. I had a car through in Feb and was there 30 mins.

Good luck Sam.


----------



## samanthajane (2 Jun 2009)

Thanks smashbox. I'm sure the car will be fine it's only an 05' but you never know really. 

The 5 hours i was there before wasn't normal i know, but it was a different situation.


----------



## AndyDub (3 Jun 2009)

MY car failed a retest last weekend on emissions, the CO was .47% , its supposed to be .3% at high idle. Its a 99 Corsa. It had initially failed all the emissions categories, but I fitted a new MAF and it only fails on high idle now. 

I threw in a bottle of STP last night, but I know that takes a while to work through. Any idea's how to get the emissions down without involving a costly trip to the garage? Thanks.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Jun 2009)

Drive the crap out of it, thats what a mechanic told me before. Drive in a low gear at high speed (within the limit of course) and its supposed to help.

How did your car do Sam?


----------



## amh (3 Jun 2009)

Well I've been told by a few different people that should know a bit about this type of thing that before you go to the test centre take the car on a good drive and instead of driving in fifth gear drive it in fourth and with a high enough amount of revs (to blow the cobwebs outa her).  I had an old jeep a few years back and had to get it DOE'd every year. She used to worry me every year. I did that every time and I had no problems. Good luck with it...


----------



## AndyDub (3 Jun 2009)

I will do that, hopefully its enough to shift that .17% CO  !!! 
I plan on driving the car from Greystones to Deansgrange in 3rd and 4th gear, should get the engine nice and hot!


----------



## notnem (3 Jun 2009)

AndyDub said:


> MY car failed a retest last weekend on emissions, the CO was .47% , its supposed to be .3% at high idle. Its a 99 Corsa. It had initially failed all the emissions categories, but I fitted a new MAF and it only fails on high idle now.
> 
> I threw in a bottle of STP last night, but I know that takes a while to work through. Any idea's how to get the emissions down without involving a costly trip to the garage? Thanks.



I failed on high revs. Put two bottles of engine cleaner through and put half a tank of the new Maxol E5 fuel that is 5% organic ethanol the night before the test. No problems the second time round. It is an old car so I also put some oil specifically for old cars in. I used Redex fuel cleaner. I also drove it in very high revs for a few days beforehand.


----------



## samanthajane (3 Jun 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Drive the crap out of it, thats what a mechanic told me before. Drive in a low gear at high speed (within the limit of course) and its supposed to help.
> 
> How did your car do Sam?


 

Yeah it was fine smashbox passed no problem, in and out in 20 mins couldn't believe it! 

Not impressed with the way the guy drove my car haha, i could hear it before i could see when he was taking it around. Ah it passed so i'm not that bothered really. 

only thing now is i have no where to put my nct disk? I couldn't get one from the test centre anyone know where you can get them from?


----------



## Padraigb (3 Jun 2009)

mondeoman said:


> Its now €50



It is, indeed. But their standard email has not been updated.

Might that be considered some kind of emissions fault?


----------



## Speedwell (3 Jun 2009)

samanthajane said:


> .
> 
> only thing now is i have no where to put my nct disk? I couldn't get one from the test centre anyone know where you can get them from?


 
Any garage will have them or your insurance company can send one out to you.


----------



## AndyDub (3 Jun 2009)

notnem said:


> I failed on high revs. Put two bottles of engine cleaner through and put half a tank of the new Maxol E5 fuel that is 5% organic ethanol the night before the test. No problems the second time round. It is an old car so I also put some oil specifically for old cars in. I used Redex fuel cleaner. I also drove it in very high revs for a few days beforehand.


I will start using E5 and hopefully that will get it under.


----------



## samanthajane (3 Jun 2009)

veron01 said:


> Any garage will have them or your insurance company can send one out to you.


 

Thanks i'll give them a ring and ask for one.


----------



## oopsbuddy (3 Jun 2009)

samanthajane said:


> only thing now is i have no where to put my nct disk? I couldn't get one from the test centre anyone know where you can get them from?



Drop in to any insurance broker, or insurance office (eg, Hibernian, FBD etc) and ask for a three-in-one disc holder (tax, insurance and NCT). They should have no problem giving one to you as you will now advertise their name and products in your car for several years to come!


----------



## Smashbox (3 Jun 2009)

My insurance was up and they sent me a three disc one even though I don't have the NCT on my car til next year, but it'll come in handy. Any windscreen replacement place will give you one too.


----------



## Maguire (4 Jun 2009)

The NCA have some information about the NCT test and car servicing at http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/H.../Buying-a-car/Car-service-and-car-repair.html. Worth a read if you have a few minutes to spare. It helped me when I was getting my car serviced a few days ago.


----------

